# WTB Pacbay Rainforest 1087 blank



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I am looking for a Pacbay rainforest 1087 blank. Not looking for a complete rod, just the blank.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey buddy check here http://cmstackle.com/pacbayblanks.html


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Tom, I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------

